# My Betta sketch



## littlebettafishy (Aug 19, 2019)

I sketched my Betta, Ulysses! Hopefully I'll get better, it's been a while since I've drawn fish!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You made me smile and chuckle.  Thank you!

BTW, where do you need to improve? I can't see it.


----------



## littlebettafishy (Aug 19, 2019)

Haha, seems like his smile is infectious!

You are too kind. Honestly, better betta anatomy! It could use some tweaks.


----------



## OrangeCrown (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh I love this! How adorable! Made me smile too!


----------



## littlebettafishy (Aug 19, 2019)

Thank you! :grin2:


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Cute! Looks great, are you gonna color it?


----------



## littlebettafishy (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks so much! My colouring skills are left to be desired. Even so, my scanner butchers a lot of the effort put into it. Never does it justice!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

NICE JOB!


----------

